# URGENT: Age of SM Member Poll



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Hey everyone, I saw a topic post before with someone's age, and it got me thinking. I would LOVE to know everyone's age on here but since it is so personal, I thought it would be better to post an age RANGE, so from 10-20, 20-30, and so on. Please answer ASAP so we can get a census going hehe. If you don't mind posting your actual age, do that as well, but NO PRESSURE.

I am 28 but my very closest friends in life are MUCH older and call me an old soul and wise haha! I have been with my Jeff for 9 years through many challenges, traveled to numerous states and countries helping others out, have a high education (working on PhD next year), and feel that I have had more real-life experience than a lot of people I know. I'm not saying this to be mean, but just to prove that MATURITY and open-mindedness is more important in my book than chronological age sometimes.*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Hehe I am so sorry that I put urgent, I didn't want anyone to miss it LOL because I really want a "true and representative" vote LOL. Gee, I have not been on SM for so long haha that I forgot but thanks so much for answering.





















*


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm 26


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm 21. I'll be 22 in September.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm 19 years old


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

26 in October


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

34


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

23


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm your age.... 








times two!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

57


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

28


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

26, 27 end of Sept.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

33


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> *Hehe I am so sorry that I put urgent, I didn't want anyone to miss it LOL because I really want a "true and representative" vote LOL. Gee, I have not been on SM for so long haha that I forgot but thanks so much for answering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever hear the story about the boy who cried wolf? Try very hard to remove the urgent.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

42 in October... where did the time go!!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm 25.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

36 but i still get carded!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

> 36 but i still get carded!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't ya just love when the rocking out guy fits perfectly with what you're trying to say? hahaha my Mom actually CALLS me whenever she gets carded. I love it!!


I'm 21.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

44, still can't believe it, time has gone by so quick!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been 29 for several years now. It won't be long, and I'll be younger than my son


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

27 here, 28 in November. I think when I get to 29 I will also be 29 forever.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm Kallie and Cather's mom's age ...


minus two


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm 55.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

48 today. 49 end of Sept. UGH


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm 56


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm 49..._almost_ 50, and loving this time of my life









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, I am 27, will be 28 in September. But now with my current household, I feel like I should be 100







!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

35


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm a hot 51


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> I'm 49..._almost_ 50, and loving this time of my life
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm with Ginny - 49 and thinking this is the best time ever. Am actually enjoying growing old with Greg. Wouldn't go back to being a young pup for anything!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I am as old as my tongue and a bit older than my teeth









56 and loving life to the fullest, I also would never go back, I love where I am at right now


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i'm 22- 23 in september. can't figure out why this was urgent though!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm 44. Seems most of us (so far) are in this age category.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so glad this was urgent because very soon I'll be old but I am 39 today







for a few more days


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

URGENT
















I'm 37 years young


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am Kallie and Catchers age - minus 1/2 of Daisys Moms age minus 1 year


Don't ya just hate when your brain hurts....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I am Kallie and Catchers age - minus 1/2 of Daisys Moms age minus 1 year
> 
> 
> Don't ya just hate when your brain hurts....
> ...



OMG!!!







I am LMAO>>>>












































Andrea~


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Me TOO- Wooo hooo

























> URGENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm 39.95 plus shipping and handling.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am 31...will be 32 on July 18th.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm 26, 27 in Sept.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> I'm 39.95 plus shipping and handling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hysterical Brit - now how much does that translate to????


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> I am Kallie and Catchers age - minus 1/2 of Daisys Moms age minus 1 year
> 
> 
> Don't ya just hate when your brain hurts....
> ...


Ok, I did the math on Sher, but at almost 48 this is too much work!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I'm 39.95 plus shipping and handling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










my shipping and handling is free







so I'm still 39


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I'm 39.95 plus shipping and handling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too...............so 39.95 plus 11.05 S/H......ummmm that comes to 51.









This is almost 1/2 as old as I hope to one day be. I gotta make it to at least 104.













*Go granny, go granny, go granny go! Ummmm.....I mean mommy! ~Sassy*


----------



## pegasus'mom (Jul 3, 2006)

I just turned 32 but my 15 year old son makes me feel alot older


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I am 52 *TODAY*. I keep saying I'm not going to have anymore birthdays but I always forget how much fun they are.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Well last month was my 3rd 29th birthday. So that puts me in the 31-40 age group...lol.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

25 , but age is irrelevant . Sarah


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> I am 52 *TODAY*. I keep saying I'm not going to have anymore birthdays but I always forget how much fun they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy birthday!!!!

I'm 39


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I am 52 *TODAY*. I keep saying I'm not going to have anymore birthdays but I always forget how much fun they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy birthday!!!!!

Well, I'm old enough to have a son that drives







. He got his permit yesterday.....wahaahhaahawaaahh.

I'm 38.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am 51 years young and nobody believes me!! Also having the time of my life. Although I am 51 years young I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up!! So I guess I am old enough to know better but young enough to do it anyway!!

Marie & Pacino

PS: Happy Birthday, Pam...and many more!!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=221943
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I just hate it when my hair hurts from all that math!!! And talking about age!!!

My grammy taught me there are 3 things ya never ask a lady......
-----her age
-----her weight
-----how much money she makes!!!*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=221959
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am with your Grandma























Andrea~


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

38, 39 in September


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

33 and our range is winning!!!!!LOL


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

[attachment=9577:attachment][attachment=9576:attachment][attachment=9571:attachm
nt]I'll attach a picture Lori took of me at her 50th party last year in PA when I was laughing with no make-up on outside with very messy hair. I was 43 when this picture was taken on July 5th with really bad allergies taht day. I had washed my hair and let it dry natural. Most people are used to seeing pics of me with straight pretty hair when I just came back from the hair dresser. Hence, this is me with my hair dried from the wind in my car.







I have better pictures but I do not have time to look and this is me not knowing my picture was being taken. I turned 44 in April 2006. Verizon got me so upset today that I have been very stressed out but reading some posts and posting pictures with my Skeeter on my lap is making me feel more relaxed and ready to face some work that I must do tonight.

I also found a small face shot of me taken a few years ago. I just realized how blurry it was so I looked on my computer if I had any other smaller clearer pics of me. All my other pics are big and I have not had time to reduce them. I was supposed to post them in the getting to know you post but was too busy then. Sorry. I just realized that I must love red and hot pink and purple since in most pictures I am wearing those colors.







The picture with no sleeves was taken in a workout top very late at night with my eye make-up smeared. I was so tired but a friend stopped by and loved my hair cut so wanted to snap a picture of me with Skeeter but somehow I can only find the head shot. LOL


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm 26 years old, and my 7th anniversary is on July 31st.... i can't believe i am so young and have the luck to be where i am today.









Amber


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm 34 but will be 35 on Thursday ..and skippy..he's 10 months..


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

How old do I look?


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> How old do I look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



36????


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually...... only 8 years younger than you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=221968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheryl, just burn the darn cake LOL


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm 34, i think, lets see 1+1=3 so if i was born in, wait, when was i born, lets see, i know it was 19 something, hmmmmm

i'll go with 34


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

So far I'm the "Great-Grandma" of the group..... 67 great years!

Carol


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I could be brave like Cary, and just post this pic and say "how old do I look" but I have no doubt that some smart a$$ would say 55 or 60. Wonder why a guy can get away with it - maybe because a woman has more sense than to do it because she knows she will ultimately have to slap someone. And Carol, I'm a grandma too - not a great grandma, but a really GREAT grandma.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am 26 years old. Most of my friends are between 24 and 35. I have a few good friends who are 40 plus (mostly Maltese or work friends).

I am in the middle here. Photo was taken a few weeks ago.









Similar threads on this topic.

Age Poll: This is from April 2005
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=3246&hl=

Age 1: This is from October 2004. Let's see who hasn't aged








http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...amp;hl=age+poll 

Member Photos: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...amp;hl=age+poll


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> I could be brave like Cary, and just post this pic and say "how old do I look" but I have no doubt that some smart a$$ would say 55 or 60.[/B]



I was thinking the same thing Cheryl! So here is what 39 and super stressed out looks like


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks like you need a few more dogs.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Charmaine, I just love this pciture of you and your furkidz! Thanks for the links to the other posts. At least now I can post pictures*. 
*




> I am 26 years old. Most of my friends are between 24 and 35. I have a few good friends who are 40 plus (mostly Maltese or work friends).
> 
> I am in the middle here. Photo was taken a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Holy crap. I'll be 47 in August. What's that in dog years? Old.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm 36


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm 60 and 1/2 .....right in the middle of the two range choices so took the younger one








I really don't mind my age..( yeah right!!!!







) LOL


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Well let's see, I have a 25 year old son, and a 23 year old son so that makes 48 there then add my 13 year old daughter so make that 61...oh but wait, I have been married this time for 16 years, add that and I am 77. OH naaaaa forget all that backwards math.







Shhh but that is how old I FEEL sometimes... like I have put a whole life time into each child and my marriage.

I am just a very thankful 46 year old. So much in one lifetime.

enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm 29. No, for real, I'm 29! Just don't ask me next year because it'll be the same.... I plan to continue to celebrate my birthday, I will just keep turning 29!

Josie says: I'm 7 and a half months, what's a month?

Steph and Josie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

35 here.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm 47 - Paris will be 21 months tomorrow.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

24! 25 on Aug 29th


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

If 60 is the new 40, that makes me 25...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> If 60 is the new 40, that makes me 25...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy I like that!! I'm only 40 and 1/2 then


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

20 here 21 soon


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm 25.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I will be 60 in March of 2007....I LOVE being my age!!!


----------

